

Apple Offers Virtual “Personal Setup” Appointments to New Watch Owners - digital55
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/24/apple-begins-offering-virtual-personal-setup-appointments-to-new-watch-owners/

======
geniusbarfly
Apple "Genius": So, this is a watch . Typical Apple Customer: So... shiny...
erm, what does it do? . "Genius": [ Rolls eyes, hips forward for full-on smug
mode ] it is the time! . Customer: I can tell the time on this thing? .
"Genius": it is an Apple watch, it does more than tell the time, it 'is' the
time. No need to check or confirm on any other time keeping device again. .
Customer: So... shiny... wait, what does it do again? . "Genius": Another one
bites the dust! Mwahahahaha! .

